# Is there a Rescue that will adopt to Northern Nevada?



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Help... I need a rescue that will adopt to Northern Nevada. I can not find a rescue in Nevada that is in my area. The closest is 7+ hours away in Las Vegas. There are several closer rescues in California but they will not adopt out of state. Ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

How far are you willing to travel? There are rescues that will adopt out of state but you still have to go meet the dog at its foster home.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We have a rescue, and we adopt to anyone who can get here to adopt (after home visit, etc. is done).
We've sent dogs via airline but it's not something I like to do.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Son of a biscuit! I lost my post. Trying to remember. 

1. Try contacting the rescues in CA that are closer, distance wise. They may have that blanket statement on their website to discourage people from far away getting attached to a picture of a dog becoming disappointed when they find out they cannot adopt. 

2. Do go with a rescue that does a home check, not one that will send you a dog based on pictures you send, or no home check at all. You will get a lot more service, in general, from that type of group, plus, if you were a foster, wouldn't you want to know where your foster dog was going?

3. Have you looked on Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder ?

4. We don't adopt out far away because we want to be able to support and help adopters/adoptees and cannot do that as well from a distance. We have adopted to someone who has support from a rescue group that we consider excellent (GSRNE for one of my fosters). 

5. You just had a bad experience with a dog, so that is going to have some impact, even though we don't realize it will. Tell the rescue about this so that they have an understanding of your needs. If we have an applicant who has had to rehome a dog that they tried to help, we know better what kind of dog they need. And it also sets us off our game, whether we realize that or not. I know it has happened to me.


----------



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

Greater Coastal german shepherd rescue has many great dogs. There is one in Auburn Ca. right now and I think they could tag team him to you. His name is comet. He is in the Sac.craigslist under pets as well as on their website. There are so many just waiting for homes.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I contacted Northern California Rescue who put me in contact with one in the Lake Tahoe area. Both said they would work with us.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> 2. Do go with a rescue that does a home check, not one that will send you a dog based on pictures you send, or no home check at all. You will get a lot more service, in general, from that type of group, plus, if you were a foster, wouldn't you want to know where your foster dog was going?
> 
> I have a question about this. After emailing with one of the board members from the German Shepherd rescue of Northern California she seemed willing to work with us on finding the right dog. However because we are so far away instead of doing their usual home check she wanted to do a virtual home check. (i.e. pictures) There is no one close by us. Las Vegas is 7 hours and Northern California is at least 4 or 5 hours. They seem pretty strict about who gets a dog and are making a big exception for us to even allow an out of state adoption. Myself, my husband and Buddy would all go out there to meet them. Does this sound ok to you. Do you know anything about this rescue group?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am fine with photos if the home visit cannot be done.
I used a willing shelter member for a home visit in S. Dakota, and a previous reference from another rescue for a woman in North Carolina.
Sometimes you have to be creative.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I am fine with photos if the home visit cannot be done.
> I used a willing shelter member for a home visit in S. Dakota, and a previous reference from another rescue for a woman in North Carolina.
> Sometimes you have to be creative.


After a thread in the agression conference I don't think I want a rescue anymore. Years ago when I rescued an Akita they used to test for temperment and dogs were not adopted out of they were agressive. It doesn't sound like that is the case any longer. Apparently my training methods are old fashioned and wrong and I'm supposed to kennel a dog when it has a bone or food. I'm sorry, I want a family member. In all our years of sharing our home with shepherds I've never had one who as a puppy would "nail" me and I am horrified that some involved in the rescue world seem to think that is normal or ok. We love shepherds and I'm sure another one will eventually find its way to us. Yesterday we were offered a doxie puppy. While it was a sweet offer from a friend I'm afraid such a small dog would awaken the prey drive in Buddy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

shepherdmom said:


> I've never had one who as a puppy would "nail" me and I am horrified that some involved in the rescue world seem to think that is normal or ok..


You are a piece of work. If you are going to throw my words around to attack me and my puppy then have the courtesy to quote me and get it right. So my 15 week old puppy nailed me in the face once when I bent over her and she thought I was playing. So same 15 week old puppy grew up to be a loving, gentle dog to all people. But your solution is to "take them out back and shoot them"....a puppy...you would shoot a puppy...



shepherdmom said:


> they used to test for temperment and dogs were not adopted out of they were agressive. It doesn't sound like that is the case any longer.


Then you twist words and bash rescues over your assumptions. Dogs are temperament tested and aggressive ones are not adopted out. They usually aren't even pulled from the shelter. Piece of work.

Why don't you just drop the belligerent, spiteful, attacks on people and their dogs? Because I'm terribly sick of your attack on my dog. I don't believe I once attacked you regarding your training methods until you came out with the 'take them out back and shoot them". I didn't agree with your methods but that is not an attack.

And while you are at it, please make sure to tell anyone that adopts a dog to you that your solution is to 'take them out back and shoot them'.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

shepherdmom said:


> After a thread in the agression conference I don't think I want a rescue anymore.


Yes, because all rescues are exactly the same as the one in that thread.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

To the OP: the dog you recently got from a good working line breeder you knew for decades turned out to be aggressive in your home - it seems she has done better elsewhere. Your methods did not work and you came here for advice. People were kind to you and helped you with advice. You did not take her in the back and shoot her. You did not come on this board to bash breeders, you came here to bash rescues.

The dog in that particular thread, the one growling at owners, was a sch bred dog from a good breeder as well, not a rescue. And you come here to bash rescues.

So no breeders and no rescues for you? It sounds like you are running yourself out of options. You might consider, whichever dog you chose, evaluating it with your methods and taking responsibility for your own choice rather than running around putting blame on everybody else and attacking people for the choices they make in the care of their own dogs.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

RebelGSD said:


> To the OP: the dog you recently got from a good working line breeder you knew for decades turned out to be aggressive in your home - it seems she has done better elsewhere. Your methods did not work and you came here for advice. People were kind to you and helped you with advice. You did not take her in the back and shoot her. You did not come on this board to bash breeders, you came here to bash rescues.
> 
> The dog in that particular thread, the one growling at owners, was a sch bred dog from a good breeder as well, not a rescue. And you come here to bash rescues.
> 
> So no breeders and no rescues for you? It sounds like you are running yourself out of options. You might consider, whichever dog you chose, evaluating it with your methods and taking responsibility for your own choice rather than running around putting blame on everybody else and attacking people for the choices they make in the care of their own dogs.


Good post.
We don't adopt out aggressive dogs, btw. If you own one I'll assist you with different ideas to work with it (that don't involve putting your hands on the dog and/or rolling it or anything of the sort) but if we have a (human) biting dog come through our rescue we do not adopt it out. We won't subject others to someone else's mistakes. 

Dogs, as a rule, don't just up and decide to be aggressive. 
Something was very wrong in your home, you admitted yourself. You took it to training, had a "perfect dog", came home and immediately the dog turned into a growling mess.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

shepherdmom said:


> After a thread in the agression conference I don't think I want a rescue anymore. Years ago when I rescued an Akita they used to test for temperment and dogs were not adopted out of they were agressive. It doesn't sound like that is the case any longer. Apparently my training methods are old fashioned and wrong and I'm supposed to kennel a dog when it has a bone or food. I'm sorry, I want a family member. In all our years of sharing our home with shepherds I've never had one who as a puppy would "nail" me and I am horrified that some involved in the rescue world seem to think that is normal or ok. We love shepherds and I'm sure another one will eventually find its way to us. Yesterday we were offered a doxie puppy. While it was a sweet offer from a friend I'm afraid such a small dog would awaken the prey drive in Buddy.


So that's all you got out of the resource guarding thread??
You're so mistaken - once again - it's not even funny.
We do not take in biting dogs. Most rescues refuse to!
And if it turns out (while in rescue) they are found to be biters, very few make it out on all 4 feet. I'm sorry to disappoint you but we do not adopt out aggressive dogs. 
We've had to euthanize more than our share of dogs but that's because we take in untested dogs from shelters and dogs straight off the street. 

You're amazing really that you can extrapolate entire conversations and beliefs and core values from advice given on someone else's _personal pet._


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> And while you are at it, please make sure to tell anyone that adopts a dog to you that your solution is to 'take them out back and shoot them'.


:thumbup:
I would hope you'd be honest on your applications, as to the outcomes of your last pets.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Four rescue bashing threads in one week? Is it full moon or what?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I know. It's crazy. I'd think of all places, this one would understand more than most. :dunno:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> :thumbup:
> I would hope you'd be honest on your applications, as to the outcomes of your last pets.


ALL of my dogs have died of old age and sickness.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> and while you are at it, please make sure to tell anyone that adopts a dog to you that your solution is to 'take them out back and shoot them'.


I will try this one more time. You attacked me you took my words out of context and attacked me. I attacked back. What did you expect? Yes I would take a dog that "ATTACKED" a human out back and shoot them. A playful biting puppy no. However you didn't say it was a playful biting puppy you said your dog would have "nailed" me if I had tried my training methods on it. 

To everyone else I'm not attacking rescues. I just stated I don't think I want a rescue any more. Sorry but that's how I feel after I was jumped in the other conference.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> So that's all you got out of the resource guarding thread??
> You're so mistaken - once again - it's not even funny.
> We do not take in biting dogs. Most rescues refuse to!
> And if it turns out (while in rescue) they are found to be biters, very few make it out on all 4 feet. I'm sorry to disappoint you but we do not adopt out aggressive dogs.
> ...


I'm so glad to hear that you do not adopt out agressive dogs. If you pts agressive biters then I don't understand why you would jump on me for saying the same thing?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Emoore said:


> Yes, because all rescues are exactly the same as the one in that thread.





shepherdmom said:


> ALL of my dogs have died of old age and sickness.


How long did you have the last one? How do you explain that your perfect training methods that all dog owners, trainers and rescues using exclusively failed with your own dog? And how do you explain that the same dog did so well once away from your home?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

RebelGSD said:


> How long did you have the last one? How do you explain that your perfect training methods that all dog owners, trainers and rescues using exclusively failed with your own dog? And how do you explain that the same dog did so well once away from your home?


Nakita -14 years GSD
Kioshi 11 years AKITA
Harley- 8 years Great Dane
Lady - 5 years GSD (Valley fever took her way too soon)
Duffy 10 years Boxer Mix
Xena -12 years Mutt
Shadow 9 years GSD 
Buddy 9 years + GSD and still counting. 

I never claimed to have perfect training methods you all are putting words in my mouth again. I said I didn't believe in rewarding bad behavior or feeding a dog his treats in kennel as a fix for resource guarding. After I was bashed and attacked I said I felt that was a sign of a weak handler and I probably shouldn't have said that but I was pissed. 

Grizzley I had for a little over 3 weeks and drove her 1400 miles back home so she could have a home without a man in the house. Only after I had taken her to the vet and to a professional trainer who told me that if I followed all her suggestions she would be fine in 10 days. I had already had her for 3 weeks was doing every single thing the trainer suggested and had already had her for longer than 10 days. Ok I'm sorry it didn't work out. I loved her but I took her HOME so she would not be put in the position where she felt she had to bite. Her breeder not only understood but thanked me for working so hard to make Grizzly fit in and for making a special trip. She has not only offered me a puppy out of her next littler but said she would be free because of what a great home I am to her babies. Yes I came here for advise and yes I got some help but that doesn't mean I'm going to sit back and let someone attack me, twist my words and generally be nasty. Sorry I'm a redhead (well grey now but I still have red roots) and I don't work that way. You attack me I attack back.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

shepherdmom said:


> I will try this one more time. You attacked me you took my words out of context and attacked me. I attacked back. What did you expect? Yes I would take a dog that "ATTACKED" a human out back and shoot them. A playful biting puppy no.* However you didn't say it was a playful biting puppy you said your dog would have "nailed" me if I had tried my training methods on it. *


Your words were "take them out back and shoot them". Is there more than one context to take?

I did not say that my dog would have nailed you if I had used your methods. That is twisting my words beyond comprehension.

I came into the conversation with…



Jax08 said:


> I'm sure the OP has headed or cover by now.
> 
> Funny how some people get down right belligerent when their methods aren't agreed with.
> 
> ...


First addressed anything that had to do with you here

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...month-old-snapped-my-child-3.html#post2379628

Did not address you, anything you said or anything to do with your training methods again until...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...month-old-snapped-my-child-5.html#post2380101

And at one point I said in response to Sue’s post…


Jax08 said:


> Jax will have to go with her. She nailed me in the face when she was a baby and she chews on my hands in the morning and when I get home from work. Out back she goes....


 Then you said



shepherdmom said:


> However that dog that bit someones in the face would definately have been PTS at my house.


To which I replied



Jax08 said:


> You would have killed a 15 week old puppy? Impressive! Keep 'em comin', Sharpshooter.
> 
> That same puppy that you have "taken out back and shot" has grown up to be instinctively gentle with toddlers.
> 
> You are good entertainment.



Not one single place did I say that using your training methods would cause my dog to "nail" you or anyone else in the face.

I don't know if you a reading comprehension problem, just like to cause trouble and fight (troll), or if you are trying to compensate for your failure by lying and making things up to put the focus on others but perhaps you need to go back through that thread and have someone else read it to you so you make sure you get things right.

Perhaps I'm wrong and it's my reading comprehension that is an issue. If that is the case, by all means post the quote where I said, or even implied, my dog would "nail" you if your training methods were used on her.

Talk about attacking and twisting words...yours are all there in black and white...Pot Meet Kettle....how old are we all anyways? "You picked on me so I'll twist your words and pick on you"...REALLY? I think you are off your rocker so it's time to just put you on that nifty little ignore feature.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think a really important distinction needs to be made...

A person disagreeing with anothers training method is not "attacking" them. Replying as you did with Holmes and others is attacking. 

And personal attacks are not allowed on this board so maybe ppl just need to report some of your posts rather than reply to them and get pulled into the game like I've allowed myself to be.

Now I'm done.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Perhaps I'm wrong and it's my reading comprehension that is an issue. If that is the case, by all means post the quote where I said, or even implied, my dog would "nail" you if your training methods were used on her.


":rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: OMG I'm seriously dieing over here at this one... come borrow Jinx for a bit maybe she'll help you see other methods. If you yiped now or when she was 10 weeks old you're getting nailed harder its just that simple"

*I was talking about the now part of the quote and not the 10 weeks. *

*As for my quote here is the entire thing rather than the out of context part people keep focusing on. *

"I've had shepherds for over 25 years and have never had one that would nail me. I've also had Akita's and Great Danes and mutts. Never ever had one of my dogs intentionally bite me. Nip when playing by accident yes but a real all out and out bite no. That is simply not allowed. If my dog ever did that, they would be taken outside and shot. There is no other method or working with that kind of behavior. Much as I love my dogs and as much as it would destroy me to do it, a dog with that kind of personality would not be tolerated in my house. I have too many people in and out. When I was little I was the safe house where all the kids would hang out. Girl Scout leader, swim coach, soccer mom, softball mom, etc... Even though my kids are grown their friends still stop by and walk right in to my kitchen and head for the cookie jar. I've got 5 acres of rabbits, gophers and lizzards for my dogs to chase, human agression, and resource guarding is just not allowed.

*If you want please feel free to put me in ignore. Life is too short to get your blood pressue in a fit over. However some people here apparently want to keep talking so as long as someone wants to have a converstation I'm available. *


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

shepherdmom said:


> I never claimed to have perfect training methods *you all are putting words in my mouth again.* I said I didn't believe in rewarding bad behavior or feeding a dog his treats in kennel as a fix for resource guarding. After I was bashed and attacked I said I felt that was a sign of a weak handler and I probably shouldn't have said that but I was pissed.


You've done exactly the same thing - you've completely misconstrued what others have been saying, and then you accuse THEM of twisting YOUR words when it's been the exact opposite! Nobody said you should reward bad behavior and nobody said that feeding a dog treats in his kennel would fix resource guarding, and yet you insist on acting as if they did and then remarking with derision about such imaginary training methods. 

I'm sorry if you felt bashed and attacked, but I just don't see it. I see you taking a lot of stuff personally that wasn't personal. I see a chip on your shoulder that you know best and nobody can teach you anything. You read things into msvette and Jax's posts that weren't even there and went on the attack against them for no reason.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I think a really important distinction needs to be made...
> 
> A person disagreeing with anothers training method is not "attacking" them. Replying as you did with Holmes and others is attacking.
> 
> ...


Rolling and laughing at my posts is not an attack? Really? Sure felt like one. However I'm really sick of this thread as well. I'll ignore your posts if you ignore mine. How about that?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I'm sorry if you felt bashed and attacked, but I just don't see it. I see you taking a lot of stuff personally that wasn't personal. I see a chip on your shoulder that you know best and nobody can teach you anything. You read things into msvette and Jax's posts that weren't even there and went on the attack against them for no reason.


If I thought my training methods are so much better would I have sought professional help with Grizz? Would I have asked for advise in the first place? NO ! However when I am asked how I would train a puppy and I say and the responses I get are people laughing and saying their dog would have nailed me yes I take offense. Sorry. If you all think I'm attacking for no reason. But really I only jumped in because I felt like you were all picking on "grandma" and then you all turned on me. Please can we drop it. If you don't want to read my posts just put me in your ignore list as someone else suggested.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

shepherdmom said:


> If you don't want to read my posts just put me in your ignore list as someone else suggested.


I hope you're not telling a MOD to put you on ignore...even if they wanted to, they can't or are not supposed to as, well, they are MODs.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

for the record it was ME not jax that rolled and laughed at you because you were saying that there were 2 ways to correct a puppy biting and it was to yelp and if yelping didnt work biting them would and yes I rolled and laughed because I know darn well what the puppy stage entails for a german shepherd puppy especially a working line or any with high drives and biting them would just cause injury... to you not the pup and I find the visual rather humorous.. not sure what you have had for shepherds but definitely haven't had any higher drive ones based on your descriptions. Also it was ME not Jax that said mine would have nailed you for using your methods and even the quote you used was the entire conversation between you and I and you are using it to throw it back at Jax and blame "her" (I think lol) for saying it... you are accusing others of twisting your words but geesh you went back and quoted that darn thread and post FROM ME and used it against someone else?

No one picked on grandma, people said a different training method and our reasoning behind it and she got bent out of shape over it and felt like it was against her personally and u felt compelled to come to her "rescue" 

Also since we are on this topic I did not roll and laugh at your original take on training I gave my advice you gave yours. When mine differed from yours you defended yours again and i defended mine then you got defensive and started talking about why MINE (and others) were wrong and started with your little god complex about how your training method is THE way to go and thats that to which I laughed at because I know thats not gonna work with every dog. So now this is me coming to jax's rescue since you are intent on jumping all over her and using MY statements as a basis to talk bad about her.

Also just because I'm in a mood I'm gonna go ahead and point out.. you just stated that you got all riled up over everything because you are a red head yet in the other thread accused me of making excuses? (and being afraid of my dog and a weak handler) Second thread and second time.. I'll repeat myself. Pot or kettle choose.

Oh lets not forget after coming in guns blazing like the lone ranger trying to defend grandma and taking everyone on because their methods are all wrong and yours was right when people disagreed and stood their ground on it you decided to pull the "poor me if you don't want me I'll take my toys and go home" card

So feel free to be mad at me and quote me all you want just make sure you use MY quotes against me not someone else.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I hope you're not telling a MOD to put you on ignore...even if they wanted to, they can't or are not supposed to as, well, they are MODs.


I don't see her listed as MOD for this conference or the other one, so I'm not sure how I would know she is a MOD. However, I will take your word for it.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> for the record it was ME not jax .


ok you are right it was you not Jax who first attacked and got nasty, I re-read the other thread and I agree you are the one who turned it ugly, misconstrued my words and attacked me. I don't know what the heck your problem is so

IGNORE


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

just an FYI, it says under cassidy's mom name, "no stinken leashes moderator", so yea she's a mod 

Under the person's name it gives their status, like yours says member.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

The reason people are responding is because you took a personal conflict from another thread, brought it to the rescue section and made incorrect statements about how rescues operate for people who don't know much about rescues to read. Bashing and berating all rescues because you don't like two people is inappropriate and it is good that it was not left standing the way it was. From the discussion that followed your motives and reasoning we made clear and people can judge for themselves. You pets are your property and the law allows that you take them back and shoot them for snapping or growling, but the killing of the dog as a training tool will not earn you ( or grandma) a medal as a trainer on this board.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Holmeshx2 said:


> you are using it to throw it back at Jax and blame "her" (I think lol) for saying it...


yeppers! both Jax and I are 'her's! 

For the record to anyone reading this thread in the future...I do not now, nor have I ever, owned a dog named "Jinx" so the answer is No, nobody can borrow that dog from me. Reading Comprehension.  I think mine is just fine.

and thanks Holmes...you get me in trouble no matter where we go! :rofl:


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> ok you are right it was you not Jax who first attacked and got nasty, I re-read the other thread and I agree you are the one who turned it ugly, misconstrued my words and attacked me. I don't know what the heck your problem is so
> 
> IGNORE


LOL i gotta give you credit.. you have a real special gift for taking words and turning them around to suit you. I said it was me not jax....*that said the words you accused Jax of saying* Since you decided to "coincidentally" leave out that part. Also not sure why you are "agreeing" with me since I did not say I got nasty first, I did not say I turned the thread ugly or anything else i simply said those were my words you blamed on Jax. However your very special knack for twisting words to suit you and only quoting what you want for your own benefit . Of course I understand that the major chip on your shoulder doubles as blinders and prohibits you from seeing anything other then what you want.

However seeing how you have about 20 people fighting with you on about 8 different threads some that i haven't even commented on if it makes you feel better to blame ME and say that I am the one that has something wrong with me then go right ahead and have fun! Meanwhile my vicious dog that is human aggressive that I'm afraid of and making excuses for is laying quietly on my feet cuddled up with my foster pup (who comes from a rescue that adopt out human aggressive monsters). Gosh its such a hard life over here I don't know how neither one haven't ripped my throat out while I sleep yet :crazy: Oh wait I know why... because I'm to busy cowering in fear and paranoia to ever sleep.. yeah thats it! :help:


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> yeppers! both Jax and I are 'her's!
> 
> For the record to anyone reading this thread in the future...I do not now, nor have I ever, owned a dog named "Jinx" so the answer is No, nobody can borrow that dog from me. Reading Comprehension.  I think mine is just fine.
> 
> *and thanks Holmes...you get me in trouble no matter where we go*! :rofl:


LOL it happens but I'll be next to you in the cell cracking up!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Holmeshx2 said:


> LOL it happens but I'll be next to you in the cell cracking up!


do we get to bring our dogs?! LOL It's easy to tell them apart. Mine's a b/t blanket back and yours is a sable!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

shepherdmom said:


> I don't see her listed as MOD for this conference or the other one, so I'm not sure how I would know she is a MOD. However, I will take your word for it.


All the moderators have "moderator" under their name.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> just an FYI, it says under cassidy's mom name, "no stinken leashes moderator", so yea she's a mod
> 
> Under the person's name it gives their status, like yours says member.


Thanks.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

RebelGSD said:


> You pets are your property and the law allows that you take them back and shoot them for snapping or growling, but the killing of the dog as a training tool will not earn you ( or grandma) a medal as a trainer on this board.


I think that is kind of the point. I'm not a trainer.  I just wanted a good family dog like the ones I have gotten from Rescues in the past. However after reading not just the agression thread but several other things I don't think I'm comfortable taking a rescue any more. I don't mean for it to sound like I'm bashing rescues. and re-reading my post I still don't see rescue bashing... 

"After a thread in the agression conference I don't think I want a rescue anymore. Years ago when I rescued an Akita they used to test for temperment and dogs were not adopted out of they were agressive. It doesn't sound like that is the case any longer." 

Please don't take this wrong I'm not bashing just stating the truth my idea of temperment testing, appears to be worlds apart from a lot of you. I'm sure you all do what you think is the best for the dogs and I'm sure you place a lot of wonderful dogs in good homes. I really don't mean to offend I just think that maybe an adult rescue isn't a good idea for us. I've found out from reading the threads that we expect a lot from a dog. I thought we would be easy because we don't care color, sizes or age... but that really isn't the important thing is it? We choose shepherds because they are intelligent, loyal, brave, and loving. Those very things we look for in a dog can, if not raised right, cause things to go terribly wrong. When we got our Akita the rescue came to our house met our children our other dog and then came up with a dog that they thought would fit in with our family. Yes he had issues. (ate the siding off the back of the house) but his issues were not with people. I think we got incredibly lucky that it all worked out. To find that again.... well I don't know if that is possible. However I do know it is possible to raise a puppy the way we want. You may not agree with my methods but for us and our dogs it works. I've never had to take one out back and shoot it because I raised them to not be human or resource agressive. I'm not saying i have perfect dogs, because I don't. I've had a trash stealer, I've had ones that tp'd the house (yes there is the toilet paper thread again.) I've had counter surfing I've had the screen doors chewed up. but those are just things... Things are replaceable.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> LOL i gotta give you credit.. you have a real special gift for taking words and turning them around to suit you.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> However seeing how you have about 20 people fighting with you on about 8 different threads


Since I'm only here and the agression thread that is facinating. You are trying to bait me again and here I am responding. 

Biting my tounge telling myself ignore, ignore, ignore...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Please don't take this wrong I'm not bashing just stating the truth my idea of temperment testing, appears to be worlds apart from a lot of you.


We do not perform temperament testing here. We "temperament test" by observing the dogs, their interactions with people (myself, husband and two teen kids) and by observing their behavior around our own dogs and the other fosters.

But to be fair not every rescue is the same.

Since you admittedly are not a trainer, it might be better to go with an older dog without issues who has lived in a foster home so it has been observed for potential problem behavior.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> Since I'm only here and the agression thread that is facinating. You are trying to bait me again and here I am responding.
> 
> Biting my tounge telling myself ignore, ignore, ignore...


Actually you are on another thread about the Pom and GSD and I actually just agreed with you on that thread about something (I know I'm waiting for the apocalypse as well lmao)

HOWEVER I will say I don't PERSONALLY have an issue with you. I think you are a VERY passionate person and stand strong on what you believe and while I may not agree with it I will not sit there and hate a person for their own beliefs because I don't fully disagree with your methods in general. Before things got as heated as they did I said there are parts of your method that works however they won't all work with all dogs. Same as some of the stuff I recommended and the others.. there just isn't one method that will work with all dogs and my issue comes when someone will not even entertain other methods.

I'm actually quite a reasonable person (look at my other 1200 posts lol) and have never gotten into it with a person like I did you however it turned into some hot topic buttons that brought out what I'm assuming is not the best side of either of us. 

On another note I'm not sure which threads you read about rescues not doing a temperament test however any rescue I know of will go and test a dog in the shelter before agreeing to take it into rescue. If the dog is actually aggressive to humans they will not take it point blank its to much of a risk. Actually a lot of shelters not will immediately put down a dog thats aggressive with people because its too much of a risk to put it on the adoption floor.

Some rescues will give a dog a chance if it seems more like fear aggression. However the dog goes into an experienced foster home to handle it (or a professional trainers house)and if it turns out it is aggression and not just fear they will have the dog put down they are tested with people, kids, dogs and most try to do cats but that can be hard sometimes but they do other things to see if it might be possible or if a dog has to strong of prey drive etc.. I'm all for you making your own decision however do not want you to think rescues don't test for this or allow an aggressive dog to be adopted.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Since you admittedly are not a trainer, it might be better to go with an older dog without issues who has lived in a foster home so it has been observed for potential problem behavior.


That is what we were looking for in the first place! :hammer: 

There are no rescues in the area that do that. It's either drive 7 hours to Vegas and pick out a dog or drive to a Sacramento Pets Mart event and pick out a dog. No thanks. I want to know what I'm getting. 

I'm fine with working with a puppy, its just going to have to wait. I get out of school in May and then I will have the time to train and socialize a puppy the way it should be done. The local Petsmart and Petco both have obedience classes and I understand there is a Schutzhund club in the area.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

This is why there's email.
People email me and ask me, what is the dog like? Who is it around, etc.

Actually - I make my bios pretty detailed with a "snap shot" of the dog - who it can live with (cats, dogs, kids?) and then below, I describe what a "good home" for the dog would be. Retired folks, young folks, active people, hiking, jogging, couch potatoes, older people, fenced yard, etc. 

I know all rescues don't do this. But if you're interested in adopting a rescue, find one who does.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> This is why there's email.
> People email me and ask me, what is the dog like? Who is it around, etc.
> 
> Actually - I make my bios pretty detailed with a "snap shot" of the dog - who it can live with (cats, dogs, kids?) and then below, I describe what a "good home" for the dog would be. Retired folks, young folks, active people, hiking, jogging, couch potatoes, older people, fenced yard, etc.
> ...


I tried. I contacted Las Vegas first because I'm down there a lot, my kid goes to college at UNLV. I was approved for a dog, checked out their site and I sent several emails asking about the dogs I saw on the site. What I got in response was come pick one out. That's it. So then I started looking elsewhere. I found one in California but I would have to come to their Petsmart event. Most rescues don't want to adopt out of state and aren't even willing to talk to me because we are so far away. I'm not bashing anyone or pointing any fingers I'm just done.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It's sad really.
But when I shoot back an email within the hour (which we promise) I get so many "Wow, thank you for responding so quickly!" and after talking to many adopters, I know why. 
They give other rescuers a bad name.
I hope people don't lump us all into one.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Actually you are on another thread about the Pom and GSD and I actually just agreed with you on that thread about something (I know I'm waiting for the apocalypse as well lmao)
> 
> *Yeah but I don't think I'm fighting with anyone there...*
> 
> ...


I don't know what we are going to do now to be honest. We get offered dogs all the time living out on acerage we often get hey you live out in the country want a dog. We were offered a Doxie puppy Friday. Nope don't think so. I'm afraid Buddy would see that as a giant squeeky toy. I still want a GSD. Our breeder friend is planning a litter in the spring and has offered us a puppy then, but there are so many variables... I finish school in May and will have the summer off to get a good start on training a puppy if we decide to go that route. Another option is to just enjoy Buddy being the only dog for now. I'm not completely against a rescue I would just have to know it would be absolutely good with people and there doesn't seem to be any rescues near that would be able to help with that.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> I don't know what we are going to do now to be honest. We get offered dogs all the time living out on acerage we often get hey you live out in the country want a dog. We were offered a Doxie puppy Friday. Nope don't think so. I'm afraid Buddy would see that as a giant squeeky toy. I still want a GSD. Our breeder friend is planning a litter in the spring and has offered us a puppy then, but there are so many variables... I finish school in May and will have the summer off to get a good start on training a puppy if we decide to go that route. Another option is to just enjoy Buddy being the only dog for now. I'm not completely against a rescue I would just have to know it would be absolutely good with people and there doesn't seem to be any rescues near that would be able to help with that.


The part about your last trainer is just PATHETIC (sorry best word I could say on the forum lol)I can understand that training leaving a bad taste in your mouth, and its things like that, that give a type of training a bad name same with the "rescues" you seem to be finding.

Personally I'm not big on being purely positive. I believe when they are learning its strictly positive after all how can you correct them for something they dont know. Once they know it then you proof it once its proofed and they just ignore the command then yeah you get corrected plain and simple (and forced to comply) I had a trainer here that refused anything that wasn't straight positive (I wanted to use a prong on my girl to work on leash control) and she fought me constantly (even after I was no longer in her class) so one day she decided she would take the leash and do some leash work with her however she kept stomping on my girls saying "she wont get it if she moves out of the way so its all her fault" sorry but thats not strictly positive thats a form of correction and that is a good way to seriously hurt the dog so I immediately took my dog from her and we had some words. 

This is why i'm so big into telling people to get the right trainer. They are supposed to be professionals and people just trust them because they are the professionals but there are bad trainers out there and listening to them can really hurt your dog so yes question them.. ask them WHY they are doing something, speak up for your dog and if your not comfortable with something you dont do it just because a pro said to.

As for the rescue I'm not sure how far your willing to travel but maybe contact a REPUTABLE rescue thats out that way have someone else do your home visit and then drive or fly to where the rescue is and meet the foster dog that they feel fits your family. Just another option.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> The part about your last trainer is just PATHETIC (sorry best word I could say on the forum lol)I can understand that training leaving a bad taste in your mouth, and its things like that, that give a type of training a bad name same with the "rescues" you seem to be finding.
> 
> *I don't think the rescues I'm finding are bad. Just overworked and understaffed and don't have time for someone out of the area. Unfortunately there are no rescues in my area. That trainer on the other hand was.... well lets just say didn't make a very good impression on me. I had heard good recommendations about her though so IDK.*
> 
> ...


I traveled all the way to Phoenix for Grizz, I'm willing to go anywhere with-in driving distance. That being said the resources that are I need to make a successful experience are not available here. The rescues trainers, the rescue people who would match a dog to our family... etc. I think I need to do some more research and see if there are any trainers that I do like in this area. Who knew adding another dog would be this hard? It's always been so easy before.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

ok maybe we are not as done as I thought with the rescue idea. I missed a call from one of the rescues today. I plan to call her back in the morning, but if someone could give me some info that would be great. They have a sweet "energetic" female about 2 years old, about a level 3. I'm not sure exactly what the levels mean I know 1 is the easiest but how much energy is a level 3? I was looking on their website and they have a sweet older girl who's owner died who is looking for a calm home and who lived in a house with a dog door a smaller dog and some cats. What would be a "calm" home? We have a dog door and no small kids but I wonder what exactly that translates to. They seem to use the word sweet a lot... Does sweet mean good with people in rescue speak? If anyone who is involved with rescue could maybe let me know what would be some good questions to ask. I am cautiously dipping my toe in. LOL


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi again  lol

First theres no reason positive training shouldn't work as a young pup after all they are a baby and you don't go around spanking a 6 month old baby they don't know any better.. however a toddler (even a young one (18 months) knows the basics of whats expected and not allowed) if hes older and acting like a fool or refusing a command he knows then you correct him (I dont just mean a simple no)... I DO NOT like choke collars.. I used to use them because thats all I knew and thats what we always used with our dogs growing up however after getting older and learning more on my own I realized how much trachea damage they do and its just not something I prefer to use. I do however have absolutely zero problem using a pinch/prong collar. Learn how to fit it properly and use it properly and after that I have no problem with it. Of course there are people that will abuse any tool out there so of course I don't mean keep a pinch on him all day long and a drag line popping him anytime he does something however using it to proof an exercise or learning to not pull or some other things.. all for it. I'm at a loss for good training here so know how frustrating it is. However, there are other things you can do. There are tons of videos on training that are GREAT or there is something (believe its called bow wow flix) that is like netflix for dog training videos so you don't have to buy them all. 

As far as the rescues go they all can use different terms. I would ask specifically WHY they call her energetic and what in the world a 3 is (never had them use a scale) Same as what a calm home would be. I think just being honest of what you're home is and what you can handle it the biggest thing. If you need help there are plenty of very experienced rescuers here that would be happy to help you so you're never alone 

Also if the rescue is willing maybe even ask for some random videos of the dogs so you can see just how energetic this 2 yr old is or a video of the older girl just for a better idea then a picture. Personally I have about 80+ pictures of this foster girl and take videos of her entertaining herself (Not often) take videos of her running like crazy playing with Jinx and she has her own photobucket page so I can post them all there and share the link with potential homes so they can get a better feel for her ahead of time. Check if the older ones calm is lays around all day and just be left alone or if she will socialize with your current dog go out for a casual walk etc.. whatever you do in your general day.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

shepherdmom said:


> ok maybe we are not as done as I thought with the rescue idea. I missed a call from one of the rescues today. I plan to call her back in the morning, but if someone could give me some info that would be great. They have a sweet "energetic" female about 2 years old, about a level 3. I'm not sure exactly what the levels mean I know 1 is the easiest but how much energy is a level 3? I was looking on their website and they have a sweet older girl who's owner died who is looking for a calm home and who lived in a house with a dog door a smaller dog and some cats. What would be a "calm" home? We have a dog door and no small kids but I wonder what exactly that translates to. They seem to use the word sweet a lot... Does sweet mean good with people in rescue speak? If anyone who is involved with rescue could maybe let me know what would be some good questions to ask. I am cautiously dipping my toe in. LOL



A calm home to me would be no children, well behaved children, or older children. Dogs living there would be not rambunctious, possibly older. Not alot of traffic in and out with alot of commotion. Seriously...older dogs are harder to adopt so they would probably be thrilled that you are interested in her. I would call and talk to someone in person regarding her.

Sweet...means...Sweet. 

Ask if she is reactive to noises, dogs, other people as in do they make her nervous or scared. What is her activity level? Any health issues that you need to know up front. Just talk to them. They'll ask you questions also. Describe your home life, activity level, other animals, children, experience with dogs.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Hi again  lol
> 
> First theres no reason positive training shouldn't work as a young pup after all they are a baby and you don't go around spanking a 6 month old baby they don't know any better.. however a toddler (even a young one (18 months) knows the basics of whats expected and not allowed) if hes older and acting like a fool or refusing a command he knows then you correct him (I dont just mean a simple no)... I DO NOT like choke collars.. I used to use them because thats all I knew and thats what we always used with our dogs growing up however after getting older and learning more on my own I realized how much trachea damage they do and its just not something I prefer to use. I do however have absolutely zero problem using a pinch/prong collar. Learn how to fit it properly and use it properly and after that I have no problem with it. Of course there are people that will abuse any tool out there so of course I don't mean keep a pinch on him all day long and a drag line popping him anytime he does something however using it to proof an exercise or learning to not pull or some other things.. all for it. I'm at a loss for good training here so know how frustrating it is. However, there are other things you can do. There are tons of videos on training that are GREAT or there is something (believe its called bow wow flix) that is like netflix for dog training videos so you don't have to buy them all.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. 

Spoke with one of the lady's from the rescue at length today 45 min at least on the phone. 2 year old sounds like a sweetheart. I'm concerned about the height of our fence with her level of energy. We may try to go meet her. The little girl is fostered to the lady I spoke with on the phone and is not to far away. The older girl is all the way in Modesto. They are having an adoption event there this weekend if we want to go meet her and talk with the people she is with down there. Not sure yet what we are going to do. It's our 25th aniversary this weekend and there are some plans so I'm not sure we could fit in a trip all the way to Modesto.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> A calm home to me would be no children, well behaved children, or older children. Dogs living there would be not rambunctious, possibly older. Not alot of traffic in and out with alot of commotion. Seriously...older dogs are harder to adopt so they would probably be thrilled that you are interested in her. I would call and talk to someone in person regarding her.
> 
> Sweet...means...Sweet.
> 
> Ask if she is reactive to noises, dogs, other people as in do they make her nervous or scared. What is her activity level? Any health issues that you need to know up front. Just talk to them. They'll ask you questions also. Describe your home life, activity level, other animals, children, experience with dogs.


Thanks for the info.  I appreciate the suggestions.


----------

